# new string issues



## JerryVandersnic (Aug 15, 2015)

new to the forum so thanks in advance for your help

recently put a new string on my Z7 extreme and have shot about 550 shots since the shop installed it. The string was from a newish company in Meridian Id "on target custom bowstrings". I wanted a winners choice but the bow shop guy talked me into one of their own strings which he said were just as good as winners choice, and the same price. he said it would take about 400 shots to break it in....so I should be there.

Problem is I am about 10 inches low at 50 and about 24 inches low at 70yds. right on at 20. so it seems that I have lost a lot of velocity....is that common?


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Depends on the number of strands etc specs are specs but you can make a string fast with the right materials. You lost a lot of velocity . 400 shots to shoot in a string is insane. The strings we make shoot tournaments 1 day after installation no creep no stretch. And no twisting peep. Bow strings only break in when not properly stretched or not properly tensioned during serving. My personal experience


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

weight of the string and possible a very slightly lower nock height. sometimes, a shop will err, on the low side when setting nock height, just to be sure they won't have to deal with returning adjustments from poor arrow flight. once you establish the height of knock that gives no up tear, there will be a small range where no up tear is seen, but the nock can be lower than necessary. the only result in this, will be just as you describe, until the nock height gets to the point that it produces down tears.
as far as the shop is concerned, any where in that range of "no up tear is good to go, because it shows no up tear and you won't be back to have the nock height re-adjusted. in reality, for best use of sight range, just into that range of nock height at the upper limit, is ideal, because it gives the best loft for longer distances. at twenty yards, not much difference will show up. most likely, the shop set the bow up and tested it at 20 yards, said, "that's good, and put it in the "done" rack.
 generally, if the strand count is the same, and of the same material, a new string will be slightly faster, because the string will ride higher in the string track on the cam, because the serving hasn't compressed yet and riding higher in the string track means a larger diameter profile, so more string speed. 
there are many variables to this,....this is just one possible explanation. it's hard to nail down without actually having the bow in hand and seeing what's going on.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

Sasquech, is about right......
a well and properly made string will settle in a few shots. I've put new strings on bows that I knew real well, and knew exactly what is needed, and nothing changed from the first three or so shots on. well made strings will do exactly that.
the problem, is that there are a lot of guys making strings, that know how to make them, but don't really know how to make a really good one. the temptation to make and sell strings is high, because it's a good money maker and people come to you, without doing a spec of advertising.


----------

